# Outreach in Ohio



## BKING! (Jun 23, 2018)

So I met up with a wonderful guy in Ohio for an outreach. I drove up from Tennessee after work on Friday and I arrived at 9pm. I have a few pics of my cooker and his as well as pics of things getting set up. I also have an “after” pic of myself and cooking all night. Towards the end I was manning both cookers while he was busy coordinating the event. We cooked enough for about 950 people. His shirley fabrication had 24 butts and 3 briskets. My smoker had 32 butts and 3 briskets. There was also live music, shaved ice machine, tons of smoked hotdogs we threw on, chips, popcorn, cotton candy, corn hole, basketball, and so on. Next weekend I’m going whole hog! Sorry for lack of pics but I was rushing around towards the end.


----------



## joedube70 (Jun 23, 2018)

That is a ton of food.
Nice job!
Cleveland here.  Where was your event?


----------



## bdskelly (Jun 23, 2018)

Wonderful smoke for a good cause. B


----------



## KrisUpInSmoke (Jun 23, 2018)

Awesome! Bringing smoked food to the world!


----------



## dcecil (Jun 23, 2018)

Awesome job Bking, what was the event for


----------



## gmc2003 (Jun 24, 2018)

Great job Bking looks like an eventful event. 

Point for sure.

Chris


----------



## SmokinAl (Jun 24, 2018)

Sounds & looks like a great time was had by all!
Al


----------



## BKING! (Jun 24, 2018)

joedube70 said:


> That is a ton of food.
> Nice job!
> Cleveland here.  Where was your event?



Lebanon at the park across from the Lebanon post office


----------



## BKING! (Jun 24, 2018)

dcecil said:


> Awesome job Bking, what was the event for



Just something to bring joy to the community, a free meal, and bring the community together.


----------



## dcecil (Jun 24, 2018)

BKING! said:


> Just something to bring joy to the community, a free meal, and bring the community together.


Thats awesome dude, its always nice blessing people.  Way to answer that call my friend


----------

